# Fein is no longer my friend



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

In the past, I couldn't say enough good things about the Fein Multimaster AKA oscillating tool. The tool has come up in a recent thread so I thought I'd put my 2cents worth in, but in a separate thread for all the world to read. Fein is a RIP off and I'm sorry I bought their tool and others should think twice before laying out the big bucks. Don't get me wrong the tool is a very nice tool and they invented it as I hear tell. But there are plenty of other choices out there and Harbor Freight comes to mind. So what's my beef...there is only one part on the tool that could get lost and that's the bolt that holds the blade on because it's removable. So knowing this and knowing that the tool is useless without the bolt they gouge the loyal customers AKA the fools that bought their tool. This bolt (and that is all it is) costs ...are you ready $24.98 on Amazon but if you shop around you may be able to get it for about $19.00 plus shipping. I tried making one but went through several bolts and kept cutting them a fraction too short. A simple straight stove bolt works but has to be the EXACT length, a thread too long or short and it won't hold. I wrote to Fein to get the exact length but all I got was the runaround. You can buy a complete oscillating tool at Harbor Freight for $15 dollars so I'm guessing that their bolt is somewhere around $3 or 4 dollars. I could be wrong but when I needed a new one because I lost the original inside the wall I drove down to ACE hardware and got one for about 85 cents. I haven't used the Fein for over a year now and won't be able to until I get a bolt. I won't buy the bolt but I will figure out the exact length needed which has to be exact including a washer to make the head large enough to hold the blade. Once I have it I'll post it on Youtube with an explanation of why I made one which is what I'm saying here. In the meantime, I'll continue to use my $15 dollar HF tool and tell anyone I meet not to buy the Fein tool END OF RANT. Well, one last thing if you have the tool take the time and make a bolt while you still have a sample. There, now end of rant.
https://www.amazon.com/Fein-3024027...682568&sr=8-9&keywords=fein+multimaster+parts


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my....


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm speechless...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I had a look for another one for mine so that I could leave it under the sandpaper on the sanding attachment without having to peel the paper off the velcro to remove it and it was $10. Still more than it should be but it is a Fein and nothing about them is cheap. Maybe if I had gone to checkout there would have been different, as when happened when I went to buy a 12mm collet for my Hitachi.

I had an equivalent of the HF tool and it lasted for several years of occasional use but it vibrated more, needed a tool to make blade changes, and got too hot to hold if it was on for a while.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Go Harbor Freight, I knew there was a reason I didn't buy the Fein and got a Harbor Freight.
HErb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I have the Fein and I’m not sure if it’s the same, as it has the quick disconnect system . So does it still have this bolt your referring to?


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I have the Fein and I’m not sure if it’s the same, as it has the quick disconnect system . So does it still have this bolt you're referring to?


 Yes it's the quick connect system. It's the bolt that comes out in order to change the blade. It's a great idea until you take the blade off and lose the bolt. I took the blade off to put the sander on and didn't bother to take the sander off. When I got around to taking the sander off the next time I went to use the blade I couldn't find the bolt to put the blade on. That was on me and I have no reason to blame Fein. My complaint is that Fein shouldn't charge an arm and a leg for a sticking bolt. So be forewarned and make a new bolt for yours.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

mgmine said:


> Yes it's the quick connect system. It's the bolt that comes out in order to change the blade. It's a great idea until you take the blade off and lose the bolt. I took the blade off to put the sander on and didn't bother to take the sander off. When I got around to taking the sander off the next time I went to use the blade I couldn't find the bolt to put the blade on. That was on me and I have no reason to blame Fein. My complaint is that Fein shouldn't charge an arm and a leg for a sticking bolt. So be forewarned and make a new bolt for yours.


Those Feins!


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Well, and I know this is going to draw some criticism as I don't own one of these, but not all tools are made the same although they may operate similarly. My understanding is Fein also was first to come out with the biscuit joiner and it was expensive. Since the patent ran out many have copied that tool. Now I own a Festool Domino DF500 and was astounded to see what a imperial version of the depth gauge made by a 3rd party cost but I did buy it. $54 for a plastic depth gauge is a lot but the fact that it's likely to keep me from making mistakes and save time and material I had a choice to make. When Festool's patent runs out I suspect there will be many who will make their own version just like the biscuit cutters but until then Festool owns the market just like Fein did. But one thing I do understand is the cost to make parts that aren't often needed or ordered but the need to have those in stock. If everyone was buying 10 replacement bolts for their units the price would be less but one here and there, not so much. And they must stock or at least keep available the part I think even 10 years after ended production. If I had one of these I'd paint the bolt GOLD and put a tracking unit on it.

I know it's a pia but has the tool done a good job the time you've had it? Has it been reliable and saved you time? Have you looked to see what other companies are charging for the same or similar part? Is it made in the USA or are you paying high tariffs for this part? How much time and cost have you had trying to make your own? Just saying.....


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Well folks, I bought a Jobmate which was the least expensive oscillating tool I could find. That was more than 10 years ago and it is still working well !!! This brand was available only at Canadian Tire and was considerably less than their Mastercraft brand, are you ready..... $19.99 I used recently to trim some 2 x 4s that I could not reach with a saw and with a new blade it worked like a charm, until I hit a nail ! that meant another new blade and used an old carpenter's chisel also.

Dan


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

The FEIN blade retainer is not a standard bolt...there is quite a bit of machining involved. For example, what looks like threads are actually ringed lands. What retains the blade is a combination of the lands and the smaller diameter section just below the lands. 

Pardon the hand drawing but I honestly did not want to spend any more time than I needed to explain this "bolt".

The head of the retainer is also machined down (recessed) to accept the blade holders. I am not in my shop so I don't have the right tools to measure the shoulder angle. (looks to be about 30 deg)

For those that want one made, just present the drawing to any machine shop and see what price they give you to make one up. I did not spend any time determining what the steel is or if it was machined from a single billet...that's up to you and your machine shop. I do know that it can't be cheap chinese crap that will stretch under the retaining pressure.

So it's up to you to put up with the $25 "bolt" replacement, make a spare or go to Harbor Freight and pick up a tool for $18. I'm going to order a spare as I'm sure just responding to this thread is gonna jinx me...:grin:

For me, a 20+ year fan of the FEIN tool, it's a no-brainer...YMMV...

Sorry for the sideways picture...just couldn't rotate it...

If you can't read my chicken scratch, just ask...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

sreilly said:


> Well, and I know this is going to draw some criticism as I don't own one of these, but not all tools are made the same although they may operate similarly. My understanding is Fein also was first to come out with the biscuit joiner and it was expensive. Since the patent ran out many have copied that tool. Now I own a Festool Domino DF500 and was astounded to see what a imperial version of the depth gauge made by a 3rd party cost but I did buy it. $54 for a plastic depth gauge is a lot but the fact that it's likely to keep me from making mistakes and save time and material I had a choice to make. When Festool's patent runs out I suspect there will be many who will make their own version just like the biscuit cutters but until then Festool owns the market just like Fein did. *But one thing I do understand is the cost to make parts that aren't often needed or ordered but the need to have those in stock.* If everyone was buying 10 replacement bolts for their units the price would be less but one here and there, not so much. And they must stock or at least keep available the part I think even 10 years after ended production. If I had one of these I'd paint the bolt GOLD and put a tracking unit on it.
> 
> I know it's a pia but has the tool done a good job the time you've had it? Has it been reliable and saved you time? Have you looked to see what other companies are charging for the same or similar part? Is it made in the USA or are you paying high tariffs for this part? How much time and cost have you had trying to make your own? Just saying.....



I'm sure FEIN did not purposely make the retainer expensive just to make money...I believe they built a quality product, did not skimp on quality and put a price on their costs to produce and support...


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

Certain things cost. When you paid a premium price for your Fein tool, you often pay a premium price for repairs and parts. There are exceptions, but not many.

Buy a Rolex for $6,000. When it's time to get it serviced (cleaned, adjusted, maybe a new crystal) it's at least $1,000. I knew that when I bought mine thirty years ago. In all honesty, I now have a $40.00 quartz Timex that is more accurate and I wear 90% of the time.

I used Hasselblad cameras. When it was time for servicing or repairs, it was expensive. But I knew that going in.

Here's an exception to premium price and premium parts. I recently bought an almost new Veritas router table. It was missing the alignment pins and pivot pin. I contacted Lee Valley who said those weren't on the available list, but she would request a "special order" to see if they could be found.

Lee Valley called today. They have them and they're $1.00 each. I bought two of each. That's the exception.

While Ridgid power tools aren't favored by some, if I need a power tool it's the first place I check. Their lifetime service and warranty when bought through Home Depot are second to none in the industry. Plus, I find their tools to be well-made and affordable.

Just buy the bolt you need and get on with your work. Life's too short.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Is this what were talking about? Looks like the one on mine but I'd have to check to be sure.

https://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/fe87065/?inMed=GSTORE&dfw_tracker=18711-FE87065&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI5bD6krCT4AIVgR-GCh3nkgzcEAQYAiABEgLZ-vD_BwE

Doesn't seem that bad of a price.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

tomp913 said:


> Is this what were talking about? Looks like the one on mine but I'd have to check to be sure.
> 
> https://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/fe87065/?inMed=GSTORE&dfw_tracker=18711-FE87065&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI5bD6krCT4AIVgR-GCh3nkgzcEAQYAiABEgLZ-vD_BwE
> 
> Doesn't seem that bad of a price.


No...it's the "tooless" one that is being discussed... like this https://www.amazon.com/Fein-30240271000-Blade-Screw-Select/dp/B001GDRCOC

See my chicken scratch drawing above...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Here ya go...$15.55...

https://www.mmtoolparts.com/store/fmm250q-72293724110-parts


----------



## joea (Dec 8, 2018)

mgmine said:


> In the past, I couldn't say enough good things about the Fein Multimaster AKA oscillating tool. The tool has come up in a recent thread so I thought I'd put my 2cents worth in, but in a separate thread for all the world to read. Fein is a RIP off and I'm sorry I bought their tool and others should think twice before laying out the big bucks. Don't get me wrong the tool is a very nice tool and they invented it as I hear tell. But there are plenty of other choices out there and Harbor Freight comes to mind. So what's my beef...there is only one part on the tool that could get lost and that's the bolt that holds the blade on because it's removable. So knowing this and knowing that the tool is useless without the bolt they gouge the loyal customers AKA the fools that bought their tool. This bolt (and that is all it is) costs ...are you ready $24.98 on Amazon but if you shop around you may be able to get it for about $19.00 plus shipping. I tried making one but went through several bolts and kept cutting them a fraction too short. A simple straight stove bolt works but has to be the EXACT length, a thread too long or short and it won't hold. I wrote to Fein to get the exact length but all I got was the runaround. You can buy a complete oscillating tool at Harbor Freight for $15 dollars so I'm guessing that their bolt is somewhere around $3 or 4 dollars. I could be wrong but when I needed a new one because I lost the original inside the wall I drove down to ACE hardware and got one for about 85 cents. I haven't used the Fein for over a year now and won't be able to until I get a bolt. I won't buy the bolt but I will figure out the exact length needed which has to be exact including a washer to make the head large enough to hold the blade. Once I have it I'll post it on Youtube with an explanation of why I made one which is what I'm saying here. In the meantime, I'll continue to use my $15 dollar HF tool and tell anyone I meet not to buy the Fein tool END OF RANT. Well, one last thing if you have the tool take the time and make a bolt while you still have a sample. There, now end of rant.
> https://www.amazon.com/Fein-3024027...682568&sr=8-9&keywords=fein+multimaster+parts


Probably, while at HF, you could choose from a variety of magnets and rope/chain/cord, to make up something to "fish" the bolt out of the wall. Assuming you have not already closed it up. But even so . . . it might be worth it to you, in the long run. Of course, I guess it could be made of titanium or some other super strong, non magnetic substance.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

$11.32 https://grindersko.com/30240271000


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

To me it looks like a hardened bolt, you could make one yourself but you would have to harden it to keep it from breaking under certain high stress loads.

When my son was complaining about the $2000.price per tire for his car, I told him ,you buy a Porsche , You pay the price.

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Worked for Kawasaki many years ago, their parts department was by far the biggest money maker for the motorcycle division. Markups were generally in excess of 200-300 percent, up to 100 times cost for the smallest and oddest parts. Cost of making extra parts and storing them for future sales is nominal compared to the profit margins. Or, they could just have screwed their customers over and not made or kept extras. Which choice is better?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

joea said:


> Probably, while at HF, you could choose from a variety of magnets and rope/chain/cord, to make up something to "fish" the bolt out of the wall. Assuming you have not already closed it up. But even so . . . it might be worth it to you, in the long run. Of course, I guess it could be made of titanium or some other super strong, non magnetic substance.


pull the base board..
cut an access hole to get to the screw...
put the baseboard b back on..

loosing the screw in the wall sounds like an operator fault..
not a Fein MM fault...
but what the hay..
let's blame Fein anyways...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> pull the base board..
> cut an access hole to get to the screw...
> put the baseboard b back on..
> 
> ...



In one of his posts, Art did say if was his fault for losing the retainer and could not blame FEIN...just sayin'


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Go to a fastener distributor as Fastenal or a local company. They have gauges that will determine the diameter and thread pitch. Unless you know all the spec's, it is a crap shoot. I have heard of people buying a HF tool and using it for one or two jobs. If it craps out, toss it and buy another when needed.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I also have that tool. It`s not a bolt. The ridges are circular, not a spiral as already stated. The part inside the tool that mates with it has the same pitch. It`s more like a rack and pinion setup than half nut and bolt. Plus it has a special head on it that matches the part where the blade is held. Substituting a bolt could wear that internal part and cost way more to replace than a correct new part would cost.

By the way, if it could fall into a wall cavity then I assume it`s still open. Get a ring magnet, like those on the back of a speaker cone, tie a string on it, and lower it into the cavity and retrieve the old one.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> In one of his posts, Art did say if was his fault for losing the retainer and could not blame FEIN...just sayin'


sure came out different...


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Please keep us posted on the retrieval of the bolt. Inside the wall or newly supplied. I'm sittin' on the edge of my chair and my bum's gettin' sore.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> $11.32 https://grindersko.com/30240271000


The link took me to Ebay and with shipping it came out to about $26.00. Thanks for taking the time though.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

tomp913 said:


> Is this what were talking about? Looks like the one on mine but I'd have to check to be sure.
> 
> https://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/fe87065/?inMed=GSTORE&dfw_tracker=18711-FE87065&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI5bD6krCT4AIVgR-GCh3nkgzcEAQYAiABEgLZ-vD_BwE
> 
> Doesn't seem that bad of a price.


No it's the one for the quick connect. I'm guessing that this one is a standard hardware store bolt.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay an explanation is in order. First, it was *my* fault. And this isn't the bolt that was lost in the wall that was the HF one that I replaced for about 85 cents. as I first said

"So what's my beef...there is only one part on the tool that could get lost and that's the bolt that holds the blade on because it's removable. So knowing this and knowing that the tool is useless without the bolt they gouge the loyal customers AKA the fools that bought their tool." 

I think an industry that everyone can relate to is the printer industry. Can anyone justify the cost of inkjet refills? 


This part may or may not be a bolt I can't say but I do know a bolt works and without taking the tool apart I can't say what damage might be caused by using a bolt. I do know that no matter what the threads are it can't cost anywhere near that amount to produce. If anyone has ever bought a fitting for a boat you know what I mean. The same brass bolt from ACE will cost three times as much from the boat dealer. I replaced the bearings on a Unisaw with high-quality non Delta bearings for a fraction of the cost. The aftermarket parts industry thrives because manufacturers get greedy. I have and always will advocate for buying the best tools that you can afford. But I'm getting off topic. I'm going to start a new thread with praise for Fein so that they get recognized for customer service.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> To me it looks like a hardened bolt, you could make one yourself but you would have to harden it to keep it from breaking under certain high stress loads.
> 
> When my son was complaining about the $2000.price per tire for his car, I told him ,you buy a Porsche , You pay the price.
> 
> Herb


 Yes Herb but Porsche rips people off. I know because I have a Boxster and did a Youtube video on the oil change. The dealer charges $325.00 for the service and $60 dollars to reset the oil light. It uses Mobil 1 synthetic oil and a common filter. They charge $30 for the filter alone. It's a great car and I have no complaints about it


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

mgmine said:


> I replaced the bearings on a Unisaw with high-quality non Delta bearings for a fraction of the cost. The aftermarket parts industry thrives because manufacturers get greedy.


I had to replace the pinion bearing on the rear diff of a Toyota pickup. They wanted $36 at the time. A local bearing supplier could get me the exact same bearing, brand and part number, for $12. They were probably still making 100% markup.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

mgmine said:


> Yes Herb but Porsche rips people off. I know because I have a Boxster and did a Youtube video on the oil change. The dealer charges $325.00 for the service and $60 dollars to reset the oil light. It uses Mobil 1 synthetic oil and a common filter. They charge $30 for the filter alone. It's a great car and I have no complaints about it


LMAO, you do like to buy good and expensive things, I'm a Dodge and Harbor Freight guy, so I don't have to worry about the cost of repairs,if you like the Fein or Festool you pay the price.
Herb


----------

